# New C63 AMG Coupe



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Finally found a car that should replace my current M3. The interior on this new 2012 C63 AMG Coupe is sick..


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Besides missing a pedal, yes it is quite "sick"....


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Red/black combo seats are plain awesome. Interior looks much nicer. But those seats look uncomfy... I extensively testdrove E coupe, which has same seats as C coupe, and it felt like seating on a bench. Other than that, I wish there were no B pillar like E coupe. Or at least frameless doors...


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

MB did a good job of redesigning the interior in new C-class, which I like. I still can't get over the horrible, horrible new headlight design, though:








:thumbdwn:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

mstrq said:


> Red/black combo seats are plain awesome. Interior looks much nicer. But those seats look uncomfy... I extensively testdrove E coupe, which has same seats as C coupe, and it felt like seating on a bench. Other than that, I wish there were no B pillar like E coupe. Or at least frameless doors...


The dash and interior on my current M3 doesn't look this nice and I don't have as much Torque either. I will comment on the seats once it comes out and I test drive one. I doubt Mercedes would make uncomfortable seats though :dunno: BMW and Mercedes seats are generally quite comfortable.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

02BMW530 said:


> Besides missing a pedal, yes it is quite "sick"....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Formula 1 cars and fighter jets are also missing a pedal but yet they seem to have no problem with flying


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

stylinexpat said:


> Formula 1 cars and fighter jets are also missing a pedal but yet they seem to have no problem with flying


Jets don't have any pedals. Their acceleration is all performed via a throttle lever. Pedals for "turning".

It's also not a race car, nor the owner a racer. It's a daily grind kind of car that's missing a pedal.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's see if they figure out how to make it turn properly...the C63 seems to be just a power monger without the chassis to support it. No wonder Clarkson likes it so much...


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

02BMW530 said:


> Jets don't have any pedals. Their acceleration is all performed via a throttle lever. Pedals for "turning".
> 
> It's also not a race car, nor the owner a racer. It's a daily grind kind of car that's missing a pedal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


you must really hate all cars these days, as most of them do not come with that extra pedal


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

What's with the Land Rover/Ranger Rover dialing pad to the right of the main control buttons? Does anyone use that thing to dial a number? Has voice control taken a step backwards?

I'll take an AMG engine without a proper transmission any day but it would be nice if they at least offered the option to get a third pedal. Truth be told, most automatic transmissions on these high end cars are far far FAR superior to any manual transmission these days. I am surprised it is under 4,000 lbs! Must be a beast to drive.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

cwinter said:


> What's with the Land Rover/Ranger Rover dialing pad to the right of the main control buttons? Does anyone use that thing to dial a number? Has voice control taken a step backwards?


Probably a leftover from a cheaper C-class models (which share the same COMAND components/layout) where voice control comes as an option :dunno:


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

mpowa said:


> you must really hate all cars these days, as most of them do not come with that extra pedal


Yes, because I noted that the performance/enthusiast model of a car lineup does not have a manual transmission, I hate all cars. 

Manual transmissions are a dying breed. Maybe the automatic is fantastic, but I still want to row through the gears myself.

And to prove I'm not some "I hate automatics" kind of person, I freely admit that both my cars (530i and Jeep Grand Cherokee) are automatics.

It's a temporary thing, I used to always have some third (or more...) car laying around that was a stick. I sold my restored 1st generation Taurus SHO to make room for the bimmer. Before that I owned an SVT Focus, GTi, etc.

As the "enthusiast" model, it is disappointing to me that there isn't a manual transmission. It's like running shoes with no laces.  but hey, Velcro is just as good!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

you are right.


----------

